# Making these sugar flowers



## cupcakeChiq (May 2, 2008)

hey all!

i've been looking at some places and I found these really neat pictures, one of them is this:







(please let me know if i'm not allowed to post pictures here, i'll put in the link instead)

and i've been really curious as to how to MAKE these flowers! could anyone give me some helpful tips/techniques or a link to someplace? I cant seem to find what i want on google. THANK YOU!


----------



## JPolito830 (May 2, 2008)

They look delicious...I would also love to know how to make these.  In dont really have too much background in baking, so any opinions would be awesome!!


----------



## Saphellae (May 4, 2008)

You might get more help in the Techniques forum, Cupcake!  They are beautiful flowers and I'd love to see how they are made as well.


----------

